# To Buy or Not to buy a 2000 A6 2.7 Twin Turbo with 80000 miles...



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay Audi heads, Help me out.
Currently I own a VW Jetta 2003.5 GLI VR6 with 41,000 mile and I like it alot!
I have an opportunity to but an Audi A6 2000 with a manual trans 2.7turbo.
the downer? it has 80000 mile But it is in cherry condition,
website set the value anywhere from $11,000 to $15,ooo.
I can get it for $10,000

Question, why would I give up 9000 miles of warrenty in my VW?
What are the expected services issues and costs over the next 50000 miles for this A6?
Is it worth the risk?
It will be a Private sale,it's in great condition, I like alot!!!
Honesty please. You will not hurt my feelings!!!
Please site specific resources for my to research and share, if possible, your own stories.
thanks in advance! also if you want to buy my Jetta just email me
My screen name @columbus dot RR dot com








edited for typos


_Modified by KINETIC1 at 7:37 AM 9-24-2006_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: To Buy or Not to buy a 2000 A6 2.7 Twin Turbo with 80000 miles... (KINETIC1)*

The Audi is kinda expensive to maintain, but if your pockets are deep enough I'd say go for it. Compared to any VW, the A6 twit turbo will smash any competitor, and it has the potential to be fast as all HELL!!! If that's what you're looking for. I bought a 2.8 Avant in december to replace my GLX Passat Variant, although I have a 5 speed in the GLX and it was faster, the A6 is much classier than any VW, much more room and a dream to drive.
However, if you're more a cost consious individual, you may want to keep you Jetta, since you have a long way to go on your warranty. The secure feeling of that alone is worth a great deal. 
But, ultimately the decision is yours and what suits your needs best. Good luck in choosing, (psst, if you ask me, but the Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: To Buy or Not to buy a 2000 A6 2.7 Twin Turbo with 80000 miles... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

In addition, you can get a great deal more feedback here: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: To Buy or Not to buy a 2000 A6 2.7 Twin Turbo with 80000 miles... (KINETIC1)*

Two things to look closely at on that car if you move forward toward buying it...
Has it had the timing belt replaced? If not, thats a 1500-2000 hit that you'll be facing soon. When doing it, it is important that the water pump, pulleys, tensioners (anything touching the timing belt) be replaced at the same time.
What kind of condition are the control arms in. They tend to wear out and need replacing by the time you get up to those miles. The good news is that they are not so expensive. Maybe 750 or so.
It's a great ride with an excellent combination of performance and luxury. Shop the car and it will help you decide if you want to leave your VW.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

And also check the windows to make sure they all roll up and down with no slowing.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

I have a VR6 Jetta and the A6 2.7 Bi Turbo 6 speed Quattro. I am getting the replacement springs from Audi collection to stiffen it up, littel bit too much float for me, lowers it a bit should make it nice stiffer. I also just changed out the head lamp assemblys, got yellowed, sand blasted look on the faces...I dig drivin ghtis thing, it is a ROCKET 5valve p cylinder, drive it' you'll like it. I need to change the window plastic pieces in the drivers side, window slows, returns then goes up slooo, no biggy, my Jetta had a few regulators, Audi only need the plastic for $6 each. Service manual says timing belt is at 102,000? I have 61K, runs great, quick quick quick, VR6 feels limp compared to this bi turb 5 valve!!! But the Jetta is firmer which I hope the new springs do it. S6 is the next prize...2000 my I gots. New headlamp assys are not that expensive, just have to pull forward the bumper cover, no biggies 3 scres new ones are in, service manual is great to have, on Cd, all kinds of ino. I'm spoilded with this A6 Bi turbo Quattro. Gotta try an s6 later in life. Even the rear seats are heated!


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (CE)*

And it gots a REAR fog lite!!! Cooool, new ones have 2 !!! Cooler yet, VW in the U.S. never offers that....5 valves per cylcinder, this things breathes.







nice speed senitive steering, all kinds of neat do dads, but mostly the 6 speed stick bi turbo smooooooth rocket. Thing wants to do 100mph efforlessly, My Jetta GLX VR6 will to, but this thing does it a lot faster, smoother


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: To Buy or Not to buy a 2000 A6 2.7 Twin Turbo with 80000 miles... (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Two things to look closely at on that car if you move forward toward buying it...
Has it had the timing belt replaced? If not, thats a 1500-2000 hit that you'll be facing soon. When doing it, it is important that the water pump, pulleys, tensioners (anything touching the timing belt) be replaced at the same time.
What kind of condition are the control arms in. They tend to wear out and need replacing by the time you get up to those miles. The good news is that they are not so expensive. Maybe 750 or so.
It's a great ride with an excellent combination of performance and luxury. Shop the car and it will help you decide if you want to leave your VW.


i got my 01 a6 4.2, and i love it.... so does the wife she drives it. i just had the timing belt done, 1500, and that includes both belts, water pump, tensioner, pulleys, all of it..... and they say the control arms are next, 1600 or so. but if you can afford the car you can afford the upkeep. do the maintenance items, like timing belt, the thing'll run forever..... i skipped on the 3 S4's i was looking at this same time, for fear the "inner me" would rear its ugly head and start tweaking stuff..... bigger turbos, more power, less reliability, etc. 
smooth car, effortless acceleration. look down, you see you are going a tad over..... or more








ultimately, it is your choice. there is alot to say for the warranty. i bought a 24 month 24k mile one with mine, as it was used, and have not needed it... but it feels a little better to know it is there. the v8 goes for about 8k for motor alone.... so 1100 bucks for a warranty. if i never use it it will be a peace of mind type thing.
good luck.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (CE)*

Actually the owner has mentioned this as a problem already.
really I have the problem in my Jetta too!
So The A6 has 80000 miles, and you guys are saying the service recommendations are for a new timing belt by 110000 miles.
is there a maintaince manual on line for the A6?

Thanks for your input so far, please keep it coming!


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

Sory thought my previous reply quoted the window problem reply.
My jetta has the same issue with windows.
what is the solution to this window slowing specifically?


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

what about the price? nobody said any thing about the price!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

price..... i got the 4.2 for 12.9. i will go out when t gets a little better outside and see if the recommended maintenance schedule is in it.
10 seems ok. got records?


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

yes...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

if it has had a decent service life, you should be ok. i did not find that in mine, but the receipt for mine was there, it was 1210 for the timing belt and all associated compnents. recommendations are around 60k, though. mine went until 114k. went in for oil change, they called and said "hey, we did a full inspect on your car....."
not to the stealership, either, but a place called german motors, independant shop.
before you buy it, ask if you can take it to a shop for inspection. i was looking at an a8 prior to the a6, and i told the dealership thats what i wanted to do..... they sort of balked at the thought, so i walked away. they called me about two months later, asking if i was still interested in the car. i told them i wasn't.
what color? interior color? mine is midnight blue metallic, it is a sweet color especially in the sun.
but if you buy it before having it checked, definitely get it checked out soon. a full inspection. it would be wise to do so beforehand. and look for the little things, like missing navi discs, owners manuals, 2nd and 3rd keys, all those add up. i still cannot program my 2 extra keys to immo yet, but i am working on it. i got the remote part to work though.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

should have nm problen getting the inspection, wonder what the Stealership service Dept. will charge for that.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

In the Jetta it's the regulator about $80 rear $110 fronts In the A6 it's usally just the plastic guide, support pieces, change em for like $6 each, no need to pull out regulator either can change guide piece without taking it out. I got our 2000 A6 with only like 20K on it like 2 years ago $20,000 or sumptin..it now has 62K runs great rocket....I just replaced both front headlamp assys, the plastic was getting beat, cloudy, road sand and stuff killing it, now nice and shinney with 2 new lites, all i had to do is pull bumbper cover forward a bit, 3 screws out come the assys, a service manual is great, shows all the sectret clips and bolts etc..I have the same for our 2 VW's...saves me lotsa money on stuff i can do, they have paid for themselves many times over, i know my limits, things i don't do, like new springs going in to stiffen it up dealer (VW) is doing it for me, they also get all my parts for A6, same order system same warehouse. Same numbers!!1 One you go bi Turbo with stick you are spoiled, then you gotta get more then it's s6...then it's RS4 !!! It won't end.....


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

CEI hear what your saying!
What is your service manual titled and where did you get it?
Lotta great info here, still can decide what to do.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

I HAD a 2000 A6 2.7t... chipped and and the turbo blew. You have to drop the engine and tranny to replace the turbos, if you want to see pictures I can post them back up... I think I took them off my host.
dealership quoted me $10,500 just to replace the stupid turbos (pair) I did the work myself and 36 hours and $750 later I had a USED turbo in there.
Sold the car right after that.
I WOULD NOT BUY THE 2.7T MOTOR EVER AGAIN!!! Get the 4.2L, you get a more reliable 300hp and better wheel arches. STAY AS FAR AWAY FROM THE 2000/2001 A6/S4 2.7t, get a 2001.5 if you HAVE to have that car. Better, cooler turbos.
Can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

BEEP BEEP BEEP. BS meter on full alert.
You said it yourself. You chipped it and the turbos blew. PLENTY of stock 2.7T engines out there running very high miles without having any problems. You mod the heck out of it and you take the risk. To blame your history on the engine is doing a dis-service to an engine that has a LOT of fans.
Drive both. People that have driven both will tell you they each have their advantages. The one you like is the one to buy. Then, take good care of it and you'll be fine.
- proud owner of an 01 2.7T


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_BEEP BEEP BEEP. BS meter on full alert.
You said it yourself. You chipped it and the turbos blew. PLENTY of stock 2.7T engines out there running very high miles without having any problems. You mod the heck out of it and you take the risk. To blame your history on the engine is doing a dis-service to an engine that has a LOT of fans.


1st off, Fans does not = reliability, there are a lot of "fans" of the 1.8t as well, does not change the fact that they can sludge up at 43k miles and VW refuses to fix it under warranty... so I'm not sure what a fan base has anything to do with this arguement, other than I might have hurt your feelings because you drive a 2.7t, too bad.
hahaha... the turbos were going out before I bought it, chipping it just help them go. The 2.7t is NOTORIOUS for passenger side turbo failure not only in the A6, but in the S4 10 fold. this is due to a poor Oil return line in the early years (2000 and 2001) along with a poor location and poor design. I flashed the ECU back to stock and the 2nd turbo also was on it's way out already. I bought it used from a local shop you all know but I don't want to flame them because it's not fair to them. The new/used turbo came out of a 2001 S4 that had the K04's put in instead of just chipping it... so again it was another non-chipped 2.7t that had the turbo going out.
My car had 85k on it and the S4 had 62k. In addition to that another friend of mine has a 2001.5 S4 with a turbo that blew.
do you want me to continue? I have a handfull of more stories for you for that motor not being reliable, especially out of warranty.
But if you notice in my post I also said that was the most reliable way to 300hp with the 4.2l, and it has a better looking body... not so plain like the 2.8l A6's as the 2.7t is... the 4.2 has more prominent wheel arches, fatter blades and a meaner sounding exhaust note.
The Wagon I just bought for my wife is the 10th VAG car I've owned. I'm not just talking out of my ass here, I'm glad you have a stock 2.7t A6 without any problems (knock on wood) for all 37,000 miles it has on it... but for someone looking to buy a 80K 2.7t with questionable service (you can never be sure) he needs to know both sides of the conversation.
So, thank you Mr. BS Meter, BEEP BEEP BEEP yourself.
and besides, the OP asked for our own stories about this car.



_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 11:13 AM 9-26-2006_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnut_mike* »_1st off, Fans does not = reliability... so I'm not sure what a fan base has anything to do with this arguement, other than I might have hurt your feelings because you drive a 2.7t, too bad.
hahaha... the turbos were going out before I bought it, chipping it just help them go. The 2.7t is NOTORIOUS for passenger side turbo failure not only in the A6, but in the S4 10 fold. this is due to a poor Oil return line in the early years (2000 and 2001) along with a poor location and poor design. I flashed the ECU back to stock and the 2nd turbo also was on it's way out already. I bought it used from a local shop you all know but I don't want to flame them because it's not fair to them. The new/used turbo came out of a 2001 S4 that had the K04's put in instead of just chipping it... so again it was another non-chipped 2.7t that had the turbo going out.
My car had 85k on it and the S4 had 62k. In addition to that another friend of mine has a 2001.5 S4 with a turbo that blew.
do you want me to continue? I have a handfull of more stories for you for that motor not being reliable, especially out of warranty.
But if you notice in my post I also said that was the most reliable way to 300hp with the 4.2l, and it has a better looking body... not so plain like the 2.8l A6's as the 2.7t is... the 4.2 has more prominent wheel arches, fatter blades and a meaner sounding exhaust note.
The Wagon I just bought for my wife is the 10th VAG car I've owned. I'm not just talking out of my ass here, I'm glad you have a stock 2.7t A6 without any problems (knock on wood) for all 37,000 miles it has on it... but for someone looking to buy a 80K 2.7t with questionable service (you can never be sure) he needs to know both sides of the conversation.
So, thank you Mr. BS Meter, BEEP BEEP BEEP yourself.
and besides, the OP asked for our own stories about this car.


You don't tend to get a fan base behind a crap engine. Sorry you had a bad experience, but don't speak for all 2.7T owners unless you can back it up -- which, I assure you, you cannot. Don't worry about hurting my feelings; my skin is a lot thicker than that.
You can cite all the friends you want, but unless you can quote figures for the entire line, my arguments still holds. Mod the heck out of it and push it and any engine will have increased failure rates. To characterize it as "unreliable" or to say that it is "NOTORIOUS" for turbo failure is an exageration of epic proportions. If you want to assert that the 4.2 is more reliable, I'm with you. This is most definitely not a personal thing; it's just about not slinging BS. I agree that purchasing an 80k 2.7T without an understanding of service history is taking a risk. I think it's also a risk with the 4.2.
As for the wider body of the 4.2, yeah, that's nice. Too bad I can't get it in a 6 speed and it drinks gas a lot more agressively than the 2.7T.
I've seen this argument play out in a zillion posts. It's a piddling contest. Plenty of people drive both very happily without anything blowing up on them. To the extent you describe your experience as a just one example, you offer a valuable perspective. To the extent you're extrapolating that to all 2.7Ts, you're misrepresenting reality. 
Beep, beep.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

thanks for the scoop.
This car is back on the market for a cool $10,000
what to do what to do


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd go for it, but it's not my money. keep in mind, thats a lot of car for 10 grand, what else is in that price range? and can compare to an A6?


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (thestryker)*

thanks, bump for more opinions


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

step 1- buy the car----------step 2-enjoy it!!


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay I am ready to buy,now help me sell my
2003 Jetta GLI, 2.8vr6 engine 6 spd manual
49000 miles, silver, cloth seats, no mods, no problems, very very good condition, pics soon,
Want to sell to get an AudiA6.
I will miss it! Asking $14,000.00
please email
kinetic1 at columbus dot rr dot com
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3237867


_Modified by KINETIC1 at 7:00 AM 5-19-2007_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

If the A6 doesn't have the sport pkg, change out the springs with some Eibachs....prokit...it makes the standard A6 so much better, takes out the soft float. Especially coming from a GLI....Eibachs where in the Audi accessories catalog, also tire rack. Lowers and gives a much better ride...feels much for securre. And if the windows don't work right it's a $5 guide that the glass sits in runs along the window regulator. And the replcaement is a redesigned one with a metal insert, not all plastic like the original which fails.







Once you go Bi Turbo all else is much less


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

great thanks for the tips, i will check that out!
now for the My car is for sale bump!


----------

